# shimano stradic users



## orbe12 (Jun 25, 2010)

stradic 3000 new model....hooked into a big snook while throwing my plug at some peacock bass. turned out to be a 33 incher....now on to my question. ive always been a penn slammer guy but i tried my buddys stradic and was sold on the power of the drag and smoothness, however after hooking up with that snook my drag no longer "click click clicks" when the drag is being pulled, rather its just completey silent. still utterly smooth just cant hear the clicking which lets me know line is being taken. i know the stradics dont click as loud as the slammers but is it normal for them to be completely silent??


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Not sure if by new model you're talking CI4 or FI.
I own two Stradic 3000fi's.
It's not normal per say, but two of my buddies had the same thing happen to their 3000fi's.
The clicker on the spool went bad.
Shimano will send replacement parts free of charge.
Or, you can swap to the spare spool it brings for the meanwhile. 
My reels have been great.
One is beginning to act up, but I dunked it four times in saltwater.


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

Your drag should not be silent, have you taken the spool off to check below it?

Drags on these reels are incredible, you won't ever have to worry about wearing it out on any inshore species

-T


----------



## orbe12 (Jun 25, 2010)

thanks for the quick replies....is it a problem beyond the fact that i cant hear it?


----------



## orbe12 (Jun 25, 2010)

and yeah its the 3000fi


----------



## orbe12 (Jun 25, 2010)

just looked under the spool...that snook completely broke of the little metal that clicks....please tell me why you guys love these stradics so much?????


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> just looked under the spool...that snook completely broke of the little metal that clicks....please tell me why you guys love these stradics so much?????



Because it's the best reel in it's class.
It's not that common of a problem.
You can just swap to the spare spool while you contact Shimano.
They'll send you a new clicker for it.
As for the actual drag, it should still work fine.
I've caught a 10lb bonefish and the reel didn't budge one bit.
I've caught an insane amount of bones, reds, snook, on mine without any problems.
I guess it's a problem that some have.
My buddy bought a stradic new and on his first time out, caught a bonefish and suffered the same clicker problem.
He got it replaced. 
But he just went to BPS and exchanged it for a new one.
Which you can also do I believe if it's been less than 30 days.


----------



## orbe12 (Jun 25, 2010)

thanks a bunch paint it black, just spooled up the spare spool. just sucks to have a reel malfunction on its second ever trip. w.e. it was a new personal best snook. how would i go about contacting shimano? its been 38 days since i bought it :-/ i see your in hialeah, i live in miami right by the blue lagoon ramp. tight lines

btw ever tried the penn 260 slammer?


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> thanks a bunch paint it black, just spooled up the spare spool. just sucks to have a reel malfunction on its second ever trip. w.e. it was a new personal best snook. how would i go about contacting shimano? its been 38 days since i bought it :-/ i see your in hialeah, i live in miami right by the blue lagoon ramp. tight lines
> 
> btw ever tried the penn 260 slammer?



Cool, I live on the other side of Miami International Airport.
On Le Jeune by Hialeah Drive.
Never tried the penn.
Always was told those are more for offshore rather than inshore. 

There's a Shimano service center somewhere in Miami I was told.
I need to take one of my Stradic's to get serviced.
I think at Capt. Harry's?


I fish the Blue Lagoon quite often when it's too windy to fish SBB or Flamingo. 
Caught my first snook, tarpon, and peacock bass there.
I jumped a tarpon on fly there yesterday matter of fact. lol
I also caught my first snook on fly there, and it was three back to back on consecutive casts.
I would have had a forth, but that one came unbuttoned.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

if your a member of the florida sportsmans forum they have a manufactures section , click on that then scroll down to shimano products, click on then post your problem and a shimano rep will be in touch with you and offer suggestions for repair or replacement, he's usually pretty prompt with replies  fwiw though i have 6 stradics with 2 being the new ci4 and will soon be adding another ci4 to the rack, some of the best reels i've ever owned and way better than the quantum junk i also have


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Not trying to be facetious...
but do you really need a "clicker"
to know when you have a hit?
My thumb-burner doesn't have one,
yet I can still tell when there's a fish on.

:-?


----------



## orbe12 (Jun 25, 2010)

thats cool bro, had my 25 merc stolen off my gheenoe classic so im stuck to w.e i can reach from the shore.

im catching alot of snook and jumping a bunch of tarpon at this brackish canal in the gables by UofM. but i would love to know of a saltwater spot where i can catch.......well any saltwater species would be different.........very over bass


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

I'm a Stradic guy too... Had white 2500s
and love the 3000 fl I fish with now...
Hasn't clicked for a couple of years now.
It doesn't bother me...


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

I have a bunch of Stradics that have had pretty hard use. Only one had the clicker break just like yours did, with a fish burning line on one of my anglers. As far as the older Stradics, the FE series, back then they wouldn't sell you a clicker (they didn't even have a part number for it...), you had to buy a new spool. I wasn't aware that they now have a part number for the newer ones (the way every other manufacturer does it..). Since I do have the schematics for every Shimano ever made I probably will look it up. A silent drag is no problem for anyone that knows what they're doing. For a guide with beginners as customers it's important to be able to know when the fish is heading the wrong way (particularly when your angler is still cranking away and not getting anywhere) so I make sure all my reels have them. 

Many, many years ago we'd actually remove clickers from reels to make the drags smoother (drags weren't nearly as good then as they are now.). I really like the Stradics even though the older ones don't have parts available anymore... But that's another story.


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

> Not trying to be facetious...
> but do you really need a "clicker"
> to know when you have a hit?
> My thumb-burner doesn't have one,
> ...


Brett tie a loop knot on that lure, will ya please!


----------



## Taterides (Nov 10, 2008)

Brett is that a Sebile lure?


----------



## hardin083 (Nov 22, 2008)

Funny thing!! I had this happen the first time I used my 3000 stradic!!! I am an avid shimano user, and the very first stradic I bought and paired it with a st. croix rod, perfect combo!! I ended up on a school of big boys and had to use the new setup!! Unfortunately I was a little undergunned as I hooked into a 35#er and after about 20 minutes of drag peeling the reel actually started getting hott and it wasn't long until the drag went silent!! Still landed the fish and caught two more a little bit smaller!! called shimano they sent me a new clicker..no problems since.. I will buy another one!!!


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

> Brett is that a Sebile lure?


No, it's a Bomber Mullet, without the treble hooks.


----------



## flyfshrmn82 (Oct 12, 2007)

> thanks a bunch paint it black, just spooled up the spare spool. just sucks to have a reel malfunction on its second ever trip. w.e. it was a new personal best snook. how would i go about contacting shimano? its been 38 days since i bought it :-/ i see your in hialeah, i live in miami right by the blue lagoon ramp. tight lines
> 
> btw ever tried the penn 260 slammer?


Same rod, same line, Stradic vs. Slammer. Stradic will outcast the Slammer everytime. Plus line last longer between re-spools on the Stradic b/c you never get wind knots. They're that good.


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2010)

> > Not trying to be facetious...
> > but do you really need a "clicker"
> > to know when you have a hit?
> > My thumb-burner doesn't have one,
> ...



LOL I thought it was just me.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Don't need no stinkin' loop knot...
don't even need no stinkin' hooks!
It's a twitch bait, not a jerk bait.
Great for working heavy vegetation,
   Twitch-twitch...ka-boom!

                     ;D


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

I love that "fishbite customized look" that Bomber has... I used to use them quite a bit but didn't like the way the floating ones quit floating after a fish or two....

Way back when I was a fanatic, light tackle club angler (the Tropical Angler's Club, 1976 to 1983) we'd use plugs without hooks as teasers. One guy would work the plug while the angler with something very light, or just fly gear, would try to feed whatever we teased up... Working a good plug without hooks can get really interesting.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

he's just hopeing they hold on long enough for him to scoop them up with the net


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

> Don't need no stinkin' loop knot...
> don't even need no stinkin' hooks!
> It's a twitch bait, not a jerk bait.
> Great for working heavy vegetation,
> ...


Looks more like Twitch-twitch...ka-boom..... he got off! Twitch-twitch...ka-boom..... he got off again! Twitch-twitch...ka-boom..... he got off AGAIN! 

What the...... Hey! There's no hooks on this lure!!!

;D

Did that to a buddy I night fished with at the C-23 spillway as a kid during a wide-open snook bite. Cut the hook off his jig while he wasn't looking and about p*ssed my pants for the next 10 minutes before he figured it out...

-T


----------



## InletRat (Aug 17, 2008)

guess its about time i buy a "real" reel, all ive been using is the gander/pflueger reels. everyone seems to like the stradics and with the line probs ive been having im thinking this might be the way to go. so is it worth it to buy the new ci4 or just go with one of the older models? sorry for the hijack


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

i've got 2 ci4's 2500's and am about to pickup a ci4 1000 for light duty stuff like bass fishing down at the local pond, they are without question the finest stradics i've used to date and can handle anything inshore salt or fresh i can throw at them


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I wasn't feeling the "feel" of the 2500 ci4. 
But I was told the 3000Ci4 has a bigger handle. So I'll probably pick one of those up eventually.


----------



## orbe12 (Jun 25, 2010)

Where can I get one of the stradic 3000ci4's locally? If not elsewhere? BPS lists on the 1000 and 2500 and I hate that lil eva-ish handle....


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> Where can I get one of the stradic 3000ci4's locally? If not elsewhere? BPS lists on the 1000 and 2500 and I hate that lil eva-ish handle....



I don't think they're on the market yet?
I know Salty Shores had some pics of them, but to my understanding they're not available yet?
I could be wrong though.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

ci4's 3000 arent on the market yet but i have a call in to shimano and will let ya'll know as soon as i find something out but the basic difference bewteen the 2500 and 3000 will be that the 3000 weighs 1/10th of an oz more than the 2500. it also is suppose to have more line capacity and a bigger knob on the handle which is pretty consistant with the differences bettween the 2500 and 3000 fi series


----------



## InletRat (Aug 17, 2008)

i read that they should be shipping "early sept."


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

just got the word from shimano that they are already being shipped to retailers so keep your eyes peeled for them to pop up in a showroom near you


----------



## orbe12 (Jun 25, 2010)

Sweet! They aren't at basspro yet though. What is another online shop I can look?


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

am I the only one useing quantum reels? I beat the crap out of my bocas and they seem to take it


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

> am I the only one useing quantum reels? I beat the crap out of my bocas and they seem to take it


 i've also got some quantum stuff i'm using, the catalyst pt series to be exact,  a few are the freshwater versions and one is the saltwater or "inshore" model  : the freshwater models simply dont hold up, i've had the chrome flaking off the handles and called quantum on it which they kindly replaced however after a month or 2 of use the new handles are flaking now   the inshore reel seems to be doing ok however all my shimanos are put thru the same paces as the quantums and the shimanos are defiinitely taking the abuse a lot better than the quantums. i will say though  that i've always been taken care of by quantum customer service however it gets kinda old having to box them up, ship em off and be without them for 3 or 4 weeks while adjustments are being made  [smiley=1-headache.gif]


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

Ive had no luck with the cataylist my two friends and mine all had the clicker go bad thats 3 reels with the same problem and quantum acted as if this isnt a problem. So far so good on the boca reels that I have. This sounds like the next review to me boca 20 vs stradic 2500


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> am I the only one useing quantum reels? I beat the crap out of my bocas and they seem to take it


A couple buddies were Quantum guys.
Now, their rods are rockin' Stradics. 
Have you used a stradic?
They're just great. lol


----------

